# Such a nice site with so many free patterns



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Take a few minutes to explore this fantastic site, I am sure you will enjoy it.

http://www.momsloveofcrochet.com/AfghanSquares-BowTie.html


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Janeb said:


> Thank you very much for the link.


Me too! I shall use this site.


----------



## AussieVik (Mar 23, 2011)

Great patterns - thanks for the link

Cheers Vikki


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What gorgeous patterns!! Thank you so much for the site!!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnx for another great link


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great site - thank you!!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link ..do appreciate it ..


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing it is a lovely site and something for all levels of skill


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Fun,,, I had been looking for a shell shawl,,,,and found it on this site. A full sized one too!!! Thanks mucho for sharing this really nice site SMILE


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

A wonderful site. Thanks for the link. I have one doily and one sun catcher saved to do already from there.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## norma martinez (Nov 1, 2012)

please somebody can help me. i am very confused how to do the Bow Ties stich Afghan Square. i need to see a video how to do the ' bow ties stitch afghan square.thank you


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Take a look at this video.








norma martinez said:


> please somebody can help me. i am very confused how to do the Bow Ties stich Afghan Square. i need to see a video how to do the ' bow ties stitch afghan square.thank you


----------

